# Orange Lonzino



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 23, 2015)

I picked up a pork loin yesterday and finally got my Lonzino started. It's .25% Cure #2 and 2.75% sea salt. I also cut up 7 navel oranges and squeezed them into the zip lock bag and tossed them in. Now to wait a couple weeks to cure then on to hanging. I'll be using the UMAI dry bags for this bad boy and putting in the back fridge.













20150122_201530.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Jan 23, 2015


















20150122_201945.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Jan 23, 2015


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

We will be patiently waiting 

Gary


----------



## chef willie (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

Willie where is my popcorn ?

Gary


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 23, 2015)

That looks interesting. Have you done one of these before? Curious to know how it would taste.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 23, 2015)

CDN offroader said:


> That looks interesting. Have you done one of these before? Curious to know how it would taste.



CDN, never done it but it's a combination I've seen done on a different forum with great success. I'm very interested to see how it turns out myself.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 23, 2015)

gary s said:


> Willie where is my popcorn ?
> 
> Gary


Here you go Gary


----------



## themule69 (Jan 23, 2015)

It should be good. I will be watching.







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 4, 2015)

Pulled the loin out of the cure last night and got it bagged into the Umai Charcuterie bag. It fit into the bag with ease, but I must say that the bag was a B! to get vac sealed...even with the vac mouse. I have a chamber sealer and it might just be mine so. Finally got it bag and it's sitting in the bag fridge on a wire rack as of now. I'll get a photo of it tonight to put up, but still looks just like a pork loin since there were no additional spices added. This is a very simple project.

Weight:

2/3 - 1713 g


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 4, 2015)

Rigged up a hanging method in the back fridge with some self tapping screws and rod from making my sausage rack. Happy and functional. 













20150204_193332.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 4, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking great

Gary


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 5, 2015)

gary s said:


> Looking great
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 9, 2015)

Update. 

2/9: 1573 grams
140 grams lost...alittle over 8%













20150209_202110.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 9, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Update.
> 
> 2/9: 1573 grams
> 140 grams lost...alittle over 8%
> ...



Looks good.  I want to try the bags till I get a dry chamber built.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 9, 2015)

C, this bag is hanging in my fridge. They are usually just dried sitting on a wire rack in the fridge. With these bags, there's no need for the chamber.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just checking my in so I can hang around and see the final product. Sounds interesting!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2015)

Well I can't let Case get ahead of me!

So cure, OJ and salt....... Thats pretty complicated.


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2015)

Watching!

Disco


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm in for the ride as well...


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Well I can't let Case get ahead of me!
> 
> So cure, OJ and salt....... Thats pretty complicated.



Foam, whole muscle curing is so easy especially with these bags.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 10, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Foam, whole muscle curing is so easy especially with these bags.


Yeah, but I don't have a vac-pump, and its been 15 to 20 years since I smoked Camels and could draw a suction like that. <Chuckles>

Vac-seal is my next investment, maybe my birthday, more likely Christmas. Good ones like everything else are dang 'spensive! Speaking of that, long ago someone told me that vac sealing was more about the bags than the equip. How do you feel about that?

They said that the best equip can't help bad bags. So are you better off to buy mid range equip and buy  stock in the bag company?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 10, 2015)

Well they all do the same thing. The one I've got is an older model and a friend actually bought it for me for cheap (He didn't tell me how much but I'm guessing around $10) at a Goodwill store. I share lots of sausage goodies with him, so he repaid the favor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But, it's true that the bags are the most important part. You can get a decent sealer for $40 from Amazon really. The bags are on the pricier side, but well worth. However, if you buy the correct UMAI bags, you don't need a vac sealer. For instance, I've got the 50mm bags, and you use zip ties to seal the bags for salami and stuff. They have smaller Charcuterie bags also that would probably fit the loin a little more snug, but I didn't realize it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2015)

What temp range do you need to keep the refer at when using the bags? Normal operating temps or something else? With the citrus in there all I can think about is Cuban Sandwiches and Pernil Pork!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 10, 2015)

The UMAI bags are made to function at normal fridge temps.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Update:

2/3 1713 gram

2/9: 1573 grams - 140 grams lost (8%)

2/16 1458 grams - 255 grams lost (14.9%)













20150216_165425.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 17, 2015






Next weeks update I'll take a picture of the back of the loin. It's bright pink and beautiful.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks great. Shooting for 30%?


----------



## gary s (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking great, I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## bear55 (Feb 17, 2015)

Watching till the end.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 17, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks great. Shooting for 30%?


From what I've read most shoot for 30% on these. I guess I'll go by feel, but this doesn't have to get nearly as dry as a salami. It'll be a game time decision I think....depending on if I can hold off any longer.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 17, 2015)

Patience grasshopper, patience..... the greater the rewards the longer the wait.

Go play cards with Gary S he's waiting on cheese......


----------

